# What's in your chassis?



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

Mornin all. I'm sure this has been flogged to death but I would like to know. When getting the power from the track to the arm what is preferred equipment? Just got some slottech shoes ( thanx Dennis at road rage). Now I need to locate brushes. I just get this feeling that there is more speed in these tjets that I'm not tapping. Any and all input will be sponged up immediately. Any takers?
Thanks,
Joegri:wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Mornin' Joe 

See Tim Leppert's on going Fray tuning thread in this very forum. He's just getting to the shoe tuning fun....should be any day now.

Personally I like Wizzard brushes. They appear to run a little cleaner, dont rip up the comm quite as bad and seem to last longer.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey mr Hall Thanx for the input I did read some of that and will have to go back again so most of it will sink in.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'll assume you're talking about t-jets since you mentioned slot tech shoes. Bill is correct, you should check out Tim's (aka afxgns) excellent thread on building a fray car.

As for equipment I use on my fray that seems to make things go faster:

slot tech shoes, make sure that they are in full contact with your track, SOOO important!

drill blank axles, sometimes use the tungsten carbide ones to get weight lower

RTHO independent front ends

Lawbreaker tires in the rear

Wizzard brushes, sometimes magna-tractions with the nipple sanded off as they seem to not give up horsepower but work better if you need less brush tension

RTHO gears, yeas they are expensive, but I don't have hundreds of gears to go through and they are perfect every time

GoGo or JW crown gear

Scale Auto springs

Scale Auto guide pin

That being said, you can have the best, most expensive parts out there, but if you don't have a top plate and a chassis that line up well, and your shoes aren't tweaked right, they are all worthless. Tim's guide is great for leading you through how to get them all lined up.

It's funny, but even after that, and you have a great car, you can put it in your box and the following day, week, or month later, you can go get it and mysteriously it's a pile again..... YAAAAAARRRGGHHHHHH!

I haven't touched my fray cars since the fray in March, we have been running G-Jets and superstocks up here and just finished up with the G3 Nationals. I can take a G-Jet out of my box after a month without running it, oil it up, put it on the track and it's just as good as the last time I ran it....

My fray car after a month? I could clean it, re-oil it, set it on the track and it will do one of the following:

Burn itself up
Run like a pile
Sound really good but be .5 seconds off it's lap times
Run like usual

I find my cars have about a 25% chance of still being good a month later, while my G-Jets or other G3 cars are excellent and typically have a 99% shot at running very well when pulled out of the box.

Why the heck is that? I am hoping once Tim is done with his tips, he will also have a "refresh" guide as well. Something on maintaining cars that were/are excellent, I could use it. 

Wow, all that over a t-jet.... sorry, got a little carried way, I still love them though darnit.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Wizzard E-82 pickup shoes (.020)
They fit good in the hangars because they're .020 thick instead of .010.
They also have a short travel so it will cut the power before the guide pin pops out.
And they wear good being .020, I haven't worn out any yet.
But I've went through a lot of BSRT 502G shoes before I started using those.

Wizzard E-81 copper brushes.
They're taller than JB thunder brushes so you get a little more brush tension and they last a long time after they break in.
__________________


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanx boys the info is helpful and cuz of the rain todayIm takin today off!! hoping this computer stays runnin got a blue screen eairlierI dont think thats good.ok back to Tims article.


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*performance tuning a T-jet*

You may want to check some of the threads on performance tuning a T-jet and a discussion on pickup shoes:

http://frhoracing.com/forum/forum_topics.asp?FID=2


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

If my T-jets are going to sit, usually a month or so between races, I take the Brushes out, which unloads the brush springs. Then take the shoes off or store the chasis upside down, to unload the shoes, and tires. I allways have to clean it before a race no matter how long it sits, a week a month, it all ways needs to be cleaned.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Walt I just spied that info WOW!! that was good viewing and kilbee I do something simular with my fishinreels .unload the drags makes good sense to me.This has been very informitive for me .I have tried some of whatI learned here with some success !
Keep it comin boys .Back downstairs ta fiddle mo


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

When allowed,shunts from the hangers to the shoes give the
stock shoes excellent performance and saves hours of dinking
around with an old design.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*contact shoes*

tried some slot tech shoes this evening with awful results seems to me that there isnt enough travel to make contact with rails.jittering and such.And I tried diff rim and tire combos still not that happy.Im gonna try again tommorow with a little different outlook I call it stare repair.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Did you make sure that they are making full contact with the rails? I have noticed that every single shoe needs to be bent downward to get full contact with the track. Once that is done they are awesome. Look at the wear pattern on the shoes, if it's only making contact at the rear you need to adjust them.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi marty the quick answer is no I didnt bend them down cuz they never even touched the rails. I think that theyare made for real small wheels. also the window that hooks on the nibbs is alot smaller than say a contact shoe you would get in a hop up kit.Im on my way down stairs now to tinker around.


----------



## PumaT (Jul 17, 2008)

*Contact Shoes - Same Problem*

I think I have the same problem with the slottech shoes joegri is having. If I put these shoes on a standard T-Jet, they don’t (or just barely) touch the rails – contact is poor. If you move the front axle to the center hole, the shoes make all the contact and the tires don’t touch the track. Besides that, with the axle in the center hole, most bodies don’t fit properly.

Are these shoes only for Fray type setups or, just require smaller wheels and tires? I seem to have the same problem with the Wizzard E82. Maybe I’m missing something entirely?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Those shoes are made for Fray and VHORS SS tjets. You'd need smaller tires and countersunk screws to run Wizzard and Slottech hop-up shoes.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

For slottech shoes you really need to get the fronts down to around .350 or lower due to their limited travel. I run them on our dirt mod T-Jets with AFX fronts and o-rings without a problem. They are an awesome shoe when used in a proper application and set up correctly.


----------



## PumaT (Jul 17, 2008)

That clears it up for me. Thanks, guys.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey all after trying some tiny rims and tires the slot techs did work.and with abody mounted kinda looked silly but it did handle better.when looking for I guess standard sized shoe is there a number to specify sos I dont get the wrong ones?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

joegri said:


> Hey all after trying some tiny rims and tires the slot techs did work.and with abody mounted kinda looked silly but it did handle better.when looking for I guess standard sized shoe is there a number to specify sos I dont get the wrong ones?


BSRT 504's work well on stock-height T-Jets. For that matter stock shoes work really well too once you get 'em flat and set up correctly. Many use "American Line" T-Jet shoes, which I believe are re-packaged NOS Aurora shoes distributed by REH. 

One downside of the BSRT shoes is that thay are very thin and a few good wrecks can easily knock 'em outta whack. :freak:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanx Swamper guessIm gonna look around for the nos aurora shoes and try my hand at makinem flat.


----------

